# Air Flo Plow



## amarklevy (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard of Air Flo plow systems? 
I just bought it last week thinking here in Michigan I will get alot of use out of it. The last two years we almost had record snow falls. 
This system is a quick connect-disconnect. Looks pretty cool too!

Thanks, Mark


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

*air-flo*

http://www.air-flo.com/product.cfm?id=F5C42FC5-E869-2CB4-E90977A0217D2281
These look like nice stainless steel plows

Redoak


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Reminds me a lot of a western. Style/frame/controller.


----------



## amarklevy (Nov 11, 2009)

I did not get the stainless steel model. I got the steel one saving some $$. This is just for home use, I have a trail through the woods and a long driveway.


----------

